# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  2011'deki zam yağmuru bu yıl sele dönüşecek

## ozzylive

*Geçen yıl elektrik ve doğal gazla başlayan kamu zamları, yeniden değerlemedeki %10.2’lik artışla, 2012’de başta vergiler olmak üzere her şeyin fiyatının artmasını beraberinde getirdi.*

2011’de başlayan zam yağmuru, 2012’de hem döviz kuru etkisi, hem de emtia fiyatlarındaki yükseliş nedeniyle sele dönüşecek. 2009-2010 yılında hükümet otomotik fiyatlandırma sistemini devreden çıkararak 34 ay boyunca doğal gaza zam yapmamıştı. Biriken bu zamlar 2011 ekiminde doğalgaza yüzde 15 zam yapılmasına neden oldu. Aynı ay elektriğe de yüzde 10 zam geldi. Enerjideki bu fiyat artışı maliyetlerde yükselişe neden olması nedeniyle domino etkisiyle dalga dalga her sektöre yayıldı.. Maliye Bakanlığı enflasyona paralel olarak yeniden değerleme oranını 2012 için yüzde 10.26 olarakbelirleyince tüm vergilerde ceza ve harçlarda da artışa gidildi..emlak ve otomobil vergisi başta olmak üzere, çevre vergisi ve diğer vergiler yüzde 10.26 oranında yükseldi.

*Gelir vergisi*
Gelir vergisi dilimlerinde yapılan artışlar ise yeniden değerleme oranının altında kaldı. Bu nedenle vatandaşlara bir anlamda gizli gelir vergisi zammı yapılmış oldu. üünkü yüzde 15’lik gelir vergisine tabi kazanç tutarı yüzde 6 oranında artırılarak 9 bin 400 liradan 10 bin liraya yükseltildi. Bu tutar yeniden değerleme oranı olan yüzde 10.2 artırılsaydı 10 bin 358 liralık tutar yüzde 15’lik dilimden vergilenecekti. Oysa şimdi 358 lira yüzde 20’lik dilimden vergilenecek. Yüzde 20 vergi oranına tabi kazanç tutarı ise 9 bin 400-23 bin lira aralığından 10 bin-25 bin lira aralığına yükseltildi. Bu rakamda normal artış ile 25 bin 346 olmalıydı. Yani 346 lira yüzde 20 yerine yüzde 27’den vergilenecek.
Maliye Bakanlığı, nüfus cüzdanı, noter kağıdı ve pasaport gibi değerli kağıt ücretlerini 1 Ocak 2012’den itibaren zamlandırdı. Vergi ve harçlar da yüzde 15 artırıldı. Maktu harçlar ve damga vergisi tutarları 1 Ocak 2012’den itibaren yüzde 15 oranında artacak. Maliye Bakanlığı, nüfus cüzdanı, noter kağıdı ve pasaport gibi değerli kağıt ücretlerini 1 Ocak 2012’den itibaren yüzde 15 ile yüzde 16 arasında değişen oranlarda artırdı. Buna göre pasaport ücretleri yeni yılda yüzde 15 artışla 54 TL’den 62,50 TL’ye çıkacak. Maliye Bakanlığı’nın Değerli Kağıtlar Kanunu Genel Tebliği Resmi Gazete’de yayımlandı. Buna göre 210 sayılı Kanuna ekli Değerli Kağıtlar Tablosunda yer alan değerli kağıtların bedelleri, 1 Ocak 2012 tarihinden itibaren geçerli olmak üzere yeniden tespit edildi.

*Bütçeden karşılayamaz*
İktisatçılar, 2012 yılında ekonominin kaderini doların fiyatının belirleyeceğini belirterek doların 1.50-1.55 TL seviyelerinden 1.88-1.90 liralara çıkmasının, mal ve hizmetlerin maliyetine getireceği artışların etkisinin, 2012 yılının başlarında “fiyat artışı ve enflasyonda tırmanma” olarak görüleceğini kaydettiler. Halkın dolardaki dalgalanmaya göre zamlara hazırlıklı olması gerektiğini kaydeden iktisatçılar, “Yakında elektriğe, benzine ve gaza en az yüzde 25 oranında zam gelecek. Bu bir zorunluluk. Bu artışı devlet bütçeden karşılayamaz” dedi.

*Uçak biletleri karbon vergisiyle yükselecek*
Avrupa Birliği 1 Ocak 2012’den itibaren kendi topraklarına iniş kalkış yapan uçak şirketlerine karbon vergisi uygulaması başlattı.İklim değişikliğiyle savaşma önlemleri çerçevesinde başlatılan uygulama bilet fiyatlarında 2 ila 24 euro arasında yükselmeye yol açacak. Guardian’ın haberine göre, küresel karbon salınımının yaklaşık yüzde 3’üne uçaklar yol açıyor.AB Komisyonu geçen Ağustos ayında aldığı bir kararla karbon salınımını azaltmak üzere uçaklara karbon vergisi uygulaması getirmişti. Uygulamaya göre, AB ülkelerini iniş kalkış yapan yerli ve yabancı uçak şirketleri artık karbon vergisi ödeyecek. Bu da kısa mesafelerde 2 eurodan başlayarak uzun mesafelerde 24 euroya kadar çıkan bilet zamlarına yol açacak.

*Rusya’nın fiyat indirimi vatandaşa yansımayacak*
Rusya, Türkiye’ye sattığı doğal gazın her 1000 metreküpüne ortalama 56-57 dolar indirim yaptı. Güney Akım Doğal gaz Boru Hattı Projesi vizesini alan Rusya, Türkiye’ye sattığı doğal gazın her 1000 metreküpüne ortalama 56-57 dolar indirim yaptı. İndirimin, yıllık getirisi 1 milyar 482 milyon dolar düzeyinde hesaplanıyor. Rusya; Türkiye’ye, doğal gazda Avrupa fiyatlarını yakalayacak, Avrupa’daki bazı müşterilerine göre nispeten daha avantajlı konuma getirecek bir indirim yaptı. Rusya’nın, Türkiye’ye sattığı doğalgaz fiyatı, indirim öncesinde 450-500 dolar bandında bulunuyordu. Rusya, indirim de bir de sürpriz yaptı. İndirim, 2011 yılının başından geçerli olacak. Rusya’nın bu açılımı, 2011 yılını 2 milyar TL’ye yakın zararla kapatması öngörülen BOTAş’ı da rahatlattı.

*Doğal gaza yüzde 20 zam geliyor*
EPDK 2011’in son günlerinde aldığı kararla , 8 yılını dolduran doğalgaz dağıtım şirketlerine yatırım ve abone sayısına göre yüzde 3 ile yüzde 20 arasında zam yapma yetkisi verdi. Zam oranlarının illerin yatırım ve abone sayılarına göre yüzde 3 ile yüzde 20 arasında değişeceği, Türkiye ağırlıklı zam ortalamasının ise yüzde 3 civarında olacağı öğrenildi. İlk zam, ilk ihalesi yapılan ve 8 yıllık sabit tarife süresi dolan, Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Yıldız’ın da memleketi olan Kayseri’de mart ayında yapılacak. Kayseri’yi sırasıyla Konya, Kütahya, Erzurum Balıkesir, Sivas gibi iller izleyecek. 2012 yılında ihale süresi dolan 19 şehir ve ilçede 2013-2016 yılları arasında da geriye kalan 35 şehir zamlı tarifeden doğal gaz kullanmaya başlanacak.

----------

